# Big Bait, Big Bass



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend of mine that lives east of Raleigh had a good day on big swim baits. Check out these pigs..
 Use this link.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/129225-The-big-bait-bite-is-on


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

We got big ones here too! I got this one on a small bluegill the other night in Willoughby.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice fish. On a bluegill, huh?


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Yep. Caught a little blue gill in the same pond and hooked through the tail.


----------

